# Imap Ordnerstruktur

## ^and1

Hi,

ich probiere jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mein Problem zu lösen, aber irgendwie schaff ich es nicht.

Ich hätte bei meinem Imapserver gerne eine Ordnerstruktur wie folgt:

-Account

--Posteingang

---Privat

---bla

----blabla

--Sent

--Trash

...

Mir kommt es vor allem darauf an, das Trash und co keine Subfolder von Posteingang sind, außerdem möchte ich gerne eingene Subfolder im Posteingang erstellen.

Ich habe es bis jetzt nur geschaft, entweder alls auf oberster Ebene zu haben (Poseteingang, Trash, ...) aber keine Subfolder im Posteingang. Desweitern hab ich es geschaft alles als Subfolder von Posteingang zu haben, sowohl meine selbst erstellten, als auch Trash und co... Aber bis jetzt noch nie wie oben beschrieben.

Ich habe das ganze mit Courier, Cyrus ausprobiert und auch einigen Clienten. Auch das setzen des "RootFolders" im Mailprogramm führt leider nicht zum gewünschten Ergebniss.

Ich besitze auch ein Imap Konto bei 1und1, dort ist die Mailboxstruktur, genau wie ich sie mir vorstelle.

Wäre cool, wenn mir der eine oder andere von euch weiterhelfen könnte, oder berichtet, wie die Darstellung bei ihm aussieht.

Schonmal Danke!

Andi

----------

## Fibbs

Lies mal in der cyrus-manpage den Part zur Konfigurationsvariable "altnamespace", ich glaube, der ist genau das, was Du haben möchtest.

Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt sich wie immer streiten...

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## ^and1

ja, sobal ich altnamespace auf "yes" setze, ist es so, dass ich alles auf Root-Ebene sehe und nicht mehr Trash und co als Subfolder von Posteingang. Nach dieser Einstellung kann ich aber keine Subfolder im Posteingang erstellen :/

Der Fehler ist zwar nicht so schwerwiegen, jedoch störrt mich das schon irgendwie ziemlich  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Na dann leg doch einfach deine Inbox eine etage hoeher, quasi so.

->Inbox->Inbox

              ->Trash

              ->Blafuu

Und schreib einfach ein sieves-script was alle ankommenden Mails dann in Inbox->Inbox ablegt.

----------

## ^and1

wenn das geht, und ich das global mache, hab ich dann nicht das problem, dass man das ganze nicht mehr mit pop abfragen kann?

----------

## dakjo

JA

----------

